# Guy caught 'bragging' on train from Philadelphia about affairs. Is this your husband?



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

The husband accused of being a cheater by more than 183,000 people on Facebook after mother claims she overheard him bragging about affairs on train | Mail Online


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Brilliant! Public shaming has been lost in the annals of time under the guise of 'civilised'......I believe it is a much underrated deterrent for bad behaviour and lawlessness. Bring back public shaming is what I say!


----------

